# Need an honest opinion...



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2014)

I have been using a Dell 22" monitor, exact model would be SP2208WFP (Dell SP2208WFP Review & Rating | PCMag.com) and I have been very happy with it. I am using it since early 2008, more than six years that would be. The resolution of 1680x1050 was never a problem for me, as it's merely off from full HD. But now I am seeing some comments like IPS panel monitors are far more superior than TN panel ones, by superior I mean in picture quality. Now is that statement true? Anyone who has made the move from a TN panel to IPS could say better.

I went to my buddy's home last week to see his newly purchased Full HD Dell, the entry level model of some ₹ 8k, and found it no better than mine, regardless of it's LED backlit nonsense  
If it is then should I make a move for the Ultrasharp IPS line, probably 24", or Asus IPS line, or any better is there? I never thought Dell made the best monitor picture quality wise, I just bought it for their great service. Now I don't care for service that much, I just need the best panel in my budget, with the best PQ.

My budget is restricted to ₹ 18000 (max) and I would like to target 1920x1200.

TIA.

PS : And please also tell me where I can see price of Asus monitors? I am not seeing any single bloody Indian sites who have them


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 1, 2014)

e-ips are few notches above TN panels. Check out Asus pro art series, but I am not sure if they have a 16:10 panels. Try if you can get a quote for Dell U2412M. As a 16:10 aspect ratio user, do not go to 16:9 (but hey! That's just me!).


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 1, 2014)

Asus monitors are very rare in India ..... IPS panels are superior in quality as they have brighter whites and darker blacks and have significantly bright colors 
thought the difference can't be understood by an normal guy. If you can try comparing them side by side and testing different picture in different lighting you surely will understand the basic difference... LED is not really a nonsense its used for saving power ! not like old school CRTs ! ..... if you want a 24" IPS panel I would suggest you the 24" version of the Dell S series monitors either "L" or "M" as a prefix ...... the 22" version is S2240L .


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> e-ips are few notches above TN panels. Check out Asus pro art series, but I am not sure if they have a 16:10 panels. Try if you can get a quote for Dell U2412M. As a 16:10 aspect ratio user, do not go to 16:9 (but hey! That's just me!).


I have seen that monitor when I was searching which IPS 24" panel sells the most in India and it came out most times. eBya lists it at ~ ₹ 18.5 k, so I think I might get for ₹ 18k in local stores. Still I think would it be a worthy investment from my current model?


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 1, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I have been using a Dell 22" monitor, exact model would be SP2208WFP (Dell SP2208WFP Review & Rating | PCMag.com) and I have been very happy with it. I am using it since early 2008, more than six years that would be. The resolution of 1680x1050 was never a problem for me, as it's merely off from full HD. But now I am seeing some comments like IPS panel monitors are far more superior than TN panel ones, by superior I mean in picture quality. Now is that statement true? Anyone who has made the move from a TN panel to IPS could say better.
> 
> I went to my buddy's home last week to see his newly purchased Full HD Dell, the entry level model of some ₹ 8k, and found it no better than mine, regardless of it's LED backlit nonsense
> If it is then should I make a move for the Ultrasharp IPS line, probably 24", or Asus IPS line, or any better is there? I never thought Dell made the best monitor picture quality wise, I just bought it for their great service. Now I don't care for service that much, I just need the best panel in my budget, with the best PQ.
> ...



Yes, IPS panels are much better than TN panels. IPS panels have much better viewing angles and a higher Contrast Ratio.

Wanna see the difference with your own eyes ?, just compare the display of a Samsung Galaxy Grand and a LG G2 !

More about IPS display's

IPS Advantage | Commercial Display | LG Electronics: Business Electronics | LG USA

For IPS monitors you don't need to go ASUS, go to the champ of IPS displays i.e. LG .I would recommend this


LG 24MP55HQ | LG Electronics IN

24 inch FHD IPS !


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks guys. After a lot of reading I still can't make up my mind! I don't really know if I should go for IPS panel or not. Cause I have seen iPhone's screen, (that's IPS right?) and I didn't like it. I am huge admirer of OLED displays, but unfortunately there are no LED monitors 

Anyway, the Dell U2412M or Samsung S24C750P (not IPS) or ASUS VX238H-W (cheap IPS!), are the three I have in my mind. The advantage of Dell is it has the 1920x1200 resolution, I am crazy I think cause I am getting just 120 extra pixels in Y axis and that's looking like a huge thing! The Samsung one has brilliant image quality with sharp colours as per reviews, it's M-VA or something panel, and then the Asus, IPS for cheap, might be a bad idea, reviews are good though, stunning looks!

I am confused  I haven't looked at any BenQ monitors! I am sorry, LG is not my thing, no offence to anyone.


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 2, 2014)

Sigh...another "Shamesung" fan who thinks every product "shamesung" makes is the best.(Non IPS over IPS, really ?)

Anyways, good luck with your purchase


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2014)

Dude! I was banned from XDA because I bashed Samsung so badly! What made you think I am a Samsung fan? 

Anyway, as I said, if IPS panels display is anywhere near like iPhone's, then that's not MY cup of tea. It looked like a joke in front of my S4, no offence 

Haven't made up my mind yet...let's see.


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 2, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Dude! I was banned from XDA because I bashed Samsung so badly! What made you think I am a Samsung fan?
> 
> Anyway, as I said, if IPS panels display is anywhere near like iPhone's, then that's not MY cup of tea. It looked like a joke in front of my S4, no offence
> 
> Haven't made up my mind yet...let's see.




Iphone IPS displays are made by sony, which has a lot to improve on its own displays.

As I said before, the champion of IPS LCD is LG.


According to many prestigious tech websites including thinkdigit itself LG G2 has the best display that there is on a mobile phone, the S4 looks crap in front of the G2 !

Yet I find people on this forum recommending S4/Note 3 Exynos crap over the masterpieces that are G PRO2/G2 !


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 2, 2014)

iPhone displays made by SONY ???? !!!! joke of the day ! guyz !


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol, why do you think I put up that symbol? iPhone displays are made by Sony 

LG G2 display is the best 

He called me a fanboy of some brand, while he actually is promoting LG 

Anyway on a serious note I have decided again to stick with my old monitor


----------



## Minion (Apr 2, 2014)

^You have done right No doubt IPS have better viewing angle but they fall short in contrast ratio.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2014)

Viewing angle means nothing to me anyway. I don't dance while playing games or watching movies, so it doesn't matter to me


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 2, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Viewing angle means nothing to me anyway. I don't dance while playing games or watching movies, so it doesn't matter to me


Lol ! i just imagined Scarlett to be dancing in front of me while watching The Dark Knight ! lol !! so hilarious !


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 3, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Lol, why do you think I put up that symbol? iPhone displays are made by Sony
> 
> LG G2 display is the best
> 
> ...



My bad, I was thinking about HTC whose displays are manufactured by Sony and Sharp.Iphone/Ipad displays are indeed manufactured by Samsung and LG but since they are supplying to a third party I doubt it that they are supplying their best.

Regarding LG G2, whats there to laugh ?, these reviews seem to have the same opinion as I do.

LG G2 review | The Verge

LG G2 Review - Thinkdigit Reviews

I am not an LG fanboy nor do I promote LG, I see a lot of people on this forum blindly recommending samsung everyday, while the reviews speak to the contrary.

So all in all I would stick to my viewpoint of IPS displays being far superior and I am planning to get myself one of these QUAD HD babies once the price comes down.

LG 29EA93 LED Monitor - LG IPS MONITOR 21:9 ULTRAWIDE - LG Electronics IN


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2014)

SO two reviews said LG display is the best, that proves that G2 has the best display 

It doesn't matter, you like IPS, use it. Maybe IPS is still the best for monitors, however a comparison between AMOLED and IPS / Retina is pointless to me. OLED FTW. God knows when Samsung will start releasing them for consumers, monitors I mean


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 3, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> SO two reviews said LG display is the best, that proves that G2 has the best display
> 
> It doesn't matter, you like IPS, use it. Maybe IPS is still the best for monitors, however a comparison between AMOLED and IPS / Retina is pointless to me. OLED FTW. God knows when Samsung will start releasing them for consumers, monitors I mean



The two reviews said that LG G2 has the best display and which proves by extension that LG manufactures good displays.There were many reviews, I just gave two links.But in the end it always a matter of personal preference and you seem hellbent on liking Samsungs's Pentile Amoled's

Samsung does have OLED Tv's, but they arent coming to mainstream displays anytime soon

Seven problems with current OLED televisions - CNET


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> The two reviews said that LG G2 has the best display and which proves by extension that LG manufactures good displays.There were many reviews, I just gave two links.But in the end it always a matter of personal preference and you seem hellbent on liking Samsungs's Pentile Amoled's
> 
> Samsung does have OLED Tv's, but they arent coming to mainstream displays anytime soon
> 
> Seven problems with current OLED televisions - CNET


As I said brother, two reviews don't prove anything, I have read plenty reviews saying S4, and now S5 has the best display, and even if they don't say that I would have chosen AMOLED over anything, any day. What I see with my own eyes, that's enough for me. And yes, at the end it's a personal preference indeed.

Just a glimpse from GSMArena,



> What you should take away from all this is that the final weak point of the Super AMOLED screens has been taken care of and the *Galaxy S4 offers image quality like no other smartphone on the market. Its impressive contrast and almost perfect viewing angles make everything on the screen pop, regardless of your viewpoint.*
> The color saturation is beyond the reach of any LCD out there, which make even the dullest image appear remarkably vibrant. Still, if you are not a fan of the oversaturated look of AMOLEDs, Samsung gives you the option to tune down the saturation to more natural levels and enjoy the best of both worlds. There's a dedicated Adobe RGB setting that gets this done.



Source : Samsung Galaxy S4 review: Supernova - GSMArena.com


----------



## rish1 (Apr 3, 2014)

> Iphone IPS displays are made by sony, which has a lot to improve on its own displays.
> 
> As I said before, the champion of IPS LCD is LG.
> 
> ...



last i checked iphone was using displays made by Sharp.. iphone uses Cameras made by sony
Sony display aren't crap.. they were not using IPS displays before .. since this year they have started using IPS Panels in their smartphones.. last year they were using TN panels.. 

you need to look at Xperia Z2 first ...

Second @OP

Dell is not using true IPS panels in their monitors.. they are using VA panels.. its better than TN but inferior  than True IPS .. 
and also note the only some models are using VA panels  .. all other models still  use TN panel i guess .. S2240L and S2340L - they both are VA please check about others don't assume yourself.. i think s2440L is not VA i searched all about this 3-4 months ago so i am not entirely sure.. please recheck..

Benq is also using VA panels.. 

LG is using True IPS and AOC.. if you want best value for money AOC tops it.. they use panels made by LG only but they price it cheaper than LG counterparts

i don't know about samsung

AOC D2367 PH is excellent value for money .. IPS + 3D monitor for 13.5k only.. con is no VESA mount( which only few people use ) if you want bigger size than go with their 24-27 inch one.. The 3D tech is also great its cheap and quite effective if you have great 3d content..

and if all you want is Performance + 2k Resolution screens - then the best option is imported Korean displays .. but they don't come with warranty... search more on NEogaf forums


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2014)

[MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION] : Oh dude, thanks for dragging this topic back to it's actual course.

Anyway, just checked the AOC, it's indeed is nice, but don't really wanna get an AOC  (Absolutely nothing against them, just personal preference)

I have short-listed two monitors, Dell U2412M or Asus VX279H. Now if I were to choose one which one would you pick? I am leaning towards the Asus more as it's 27", but that means lower PPI and all that! Also it's a very new monitor it seems, so no review yet!

PS : Totally forget about the Korean models, I will never buy one. Also 2K resolution is not for me, my GPU ain't that strong to drive it. God knows why there's no Ezio or NEC monitors available in India


----------



## rish1 (Apr 3, 2014)

> @rish : Oh dude, thanks for dragging this topic back to it's actual course.
> 
> Anyway, just checked the AOC, it's indeed is nice, but don't really wanna get an AOC (Absolutely nothing against them, just personal preference)
> 
> ...



i know AOC brand is still unheard in india and i too am hesitant in buying it due to branding issue but 3D is tempting me.. 

Don't buy that Dell one that is outdated this one is new model
check the review and compare it with others.. spend 1 day in reading and comparing reviews on tftcentral and you will be far more knowledgeable than anyone here and then you will be giving advice 

Dell U2414H Review

also asus models are a rarity in india i don't know if you can even get them here with warranty ... 
just go through tftcentral .. its like gsmarena of Monitors..


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks a lot mate. That site is what I have been looking for. Where the hell were you?  I have been reading and reading for past couple of days, and everything only made me confused!

Anyway, that particular Dell is not available for India as far as I can see. Asus moniotrs are available in Primeabgb, that particular Asus was available yetserday for 19.5k, should have got it then and there, today the price is 21k! 

So my current monitor either have a AUO panel, or Samsung panel. If it's the former then I don't know, it's TN all right, which is below average thing, but AUO is in my Bravia W6 too, and even W8 series use the same panel too! AUO is basically a subsidiary of BenQ as far as I know.

One more thing, be it the Dell or Asus IPS panels, they are made by LG! Hmm, so AbhMkh was right about one thing, it makes sense going for a LG if I end up going for IPS. However I haven't made up my mind if I wanna go for IPS


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 3, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> As I said brother, two reviews don't prove anything, I have read plenty reviews saying S4, and now S5 has the best display, and even if they don't say that I would have chosen AMOLED over anything, any day. What I see with my own eyes, that's enough for me. And yes, at the end it's a personal preference indeed.
> 
> Just a glimpse from GSMArena,
> 
> ...



Anyone who has been observing GSMARENA for some time will tell you that its heavily biased toward Samsung and AMOLED displays

I read A LOT of tech websites and GSMARENA seems to be the only one favouring AMOLED's, lol.

A google search of "LG G2 vs Galaxy S4 display" will also give you the following reviews.

LG G2 vs Samsung Galaxy S4 Comparison Smackdown - MobileTechReview

Samsung Galaxy S4 vs LG G2 - Opinion - Trusted Reviews

LG G2 vs Samsung Galaxy S4

Galaxy S4 vs LG G2 review | flagship smartphone comparison - PC Advisor

And so on...Almost every prestigious Tech website claims the G2's display to be "best-in-class", only amateurs and noobs who probably think that Macbook is better than PC and Skullcandy/Dr Dre beats are better than Sennheiser will have an opinion to the contrary.

NOTE: I AM GOING OFF-TOPIC ONLY BECAUSE YOU SAID THAT YOU DON'T WANT ANY FURTHER RECOMMENDATIONS ON MONITORS.

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> Thanks a lot mate. That site is what I have been looking for. Where the hell were you?  I have been reading and reading for past couple of days, and everything only made me confused!
> 
> Anyway, that particular Dell is not available for India as far as I can see. Asus moniotrs are available in Primeabgb, that particular Asus was available yetserday for 19.5k, should have got it then and there, today the price is 21k!
> 
> ...



Since we are discussing this topic, there is one thing you should know.The only area where a TN/VA panel fares better than an IPS panel is RESPONSE TIME. Its 2ms for VA/TN and generally 5ms for IPS panels.The difference can only be noticed in high speed FPS/Racing games otherwise everything looks identical.Due to this very reason hardcore gamers still prefer TN/VA panels..


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Anyone who has been observing GSMARENA for some time will tell you that its heavily biased toward Samsung and AMOLED displays
> 
> I read A LOT of tech websites and GSMARENA seems to be the only one favouring AMOLED's, lol.
> 
> ...


Call me whatever you want, doesn't matter. As I said, I will personally choose AMOLED over anything (let alone IPS) any time, any day. Your opinion might vary, doesn't matter to me. Bringing the Mac / PC comparison is utterly moot here 

And no, GSMArena is NOT biased towards Samsung or AMOLED by any means. They are the ONLY unbiased website I have ever seen. As I said I can put up a dozen reviews, again, that's not proving any points. You stay with whatever you think is best, let me stay with what I think and know is best. The day IPS panels could match anywhere near of OLED panels contrast ratio, I will start discussing it, however knowing that day will never come I won't have to bother.

Oh, just another glimpse of S5's display,



> Display mate gave the Samsung Galaxy S5′s front 5.1″ panel an Excellent score, claiming its the best display they have seen. In turn Samsung display decided to elaborate how much better the flagship screen is compared to its predecessor’s.
> .
> .
> .
> Last year’s Galaxy S4 was praised for its display modes, some of which were among the truest representation of real life colors but the Samsung Galaxy S5 is really shaping to be something special. The Cinema screen mode has the most accurate colors Displaymate’s lab has ever tested.



Source : ì‚¼ì„±ë””ìŠ¤í”Œë*ˆì´ ë¸”ë¡œê·¸ :: ìµœê³* ì„±ëŠ¥ì˜ ë””ìŠ¤í”Œë*ˆì´ë¥¼ ìžëž‘í•˜ëŠ” ê°¤ëŸ*ì‹œS5

As you are 'wrongly' focused / biased towards LG, have you ever seen hdtv.co.uk ( *www.hdtvtest.co.uk/ ), show me a LG recommended over a Sony / Panasonic or even your most hatred Samsung! Those guys are considered as the DNA tester of display panels, don't know if you know that or not! LG never made quality panels, they are just an average manufacturer, God knows from where you got your stats! That goes for TV.

PS : Yeah we are dragging this matter way OFF TOPIC. Need to close this topic.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 4, 2014)

Too much OT cr@p above. 
In my experience only way to make a screen look better is either get one with higher ppi or greater resolution, 
it gives a very visible difference else none of IPS TN things should bother you till you are doing everyday tasks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2014)

ips--->best colour accuracy & viewing angles.recommended for professional photo editing etc
VA based(M-PVA/S-PVA etc)--->best blacks & contrast ratios,the things which matters most while watching movies/videos.

there is no such thing as a perfect/best lcd panel for all types of tasks but one thing is for sure.both of these are better than TN for almost anything if you can afford them.between these 2 it is a matter of personal choice because human vision just like human hearing is quite subjective & something which looks good to one may not look as good to another.


----------

